# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Me gustaría saber que es??

## nando

Hola, el otro día cuando fuímos a arroyo bravo en la bajada me encontré con una variedad de árbol que no sé cual  es  y me gustaría si alguien sabe como se llama este árbol y de donde es Autóctono


está situado en una zona de media altura entre unos 800 y 1000 metros más o menos

tengo curiosidad por que no he visto otro igual por los alrededores


agradecería vuestros comentarios

----------


## albertillovernel

Me parece (y no lo tomes muy en serio) que podría pertenecer a la familia de los cedros, parece de la variedad india (o del himalaya). Échale un vistazo a la wiki:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cedrus_deodara

Saludos!

----------


## nando

Pero es curioso.....edito y pego

El interior de la madera es aromático y se utiliza para hacer incienso, también puede destilarse para hacer aceite esencial. Debido a que los insectos evitan este árbol, el aceite esencial se usa como repelente de insectos para los caballos, vacas y camellos. También tiene propiedades antifúngicas y tiene un potencial para el control del deterioro por hongos de las especias durante el almacenamiento. La corteza exterior y el tallo son astringentes.5 Se utiliza como carminativo, antiespasmódico, sudorífico, estimula la orina y es aromático. En la medicina ayurvédica se informó de que a) la función digestiva aumenta, b) efectúa la eliminación de toxinas del intestino, c) alivia la tos, d) cura enfermedades de la piel como el eccema y la psoriasis.6 El aceite de cedro es a menudo utilizado por sus propiedades aromáticas, en especial en la aromaterapia y tiene un olor característico leñoso que puede cambiar algo en el curso de la desecación. Los aceites crudos son a menudo de color amarillento o incluso un color más oscuro. Sus aplicaciones abarcan perfumes de jabones, aerosoles domésticos, ceras para pisos e insecticidas.5

----------


## NoRegistrado

En la primera foto me había parecido una sabina, como las que hay en los campos de Soria antes de llegar a Almazán.

Pero las hojas no son de sabina.

No te puedo ayudar más.

Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Esta foto se parece mucho, y es de una sequoia. 

http://www.botanical-online.com/coniferas.htm

Se parecen a las de la sequoia roja, que no es la gigante, y parece que las hay en España.
http://lafloraenespana.blogspot.com....uoia-roja.html

 Espero no estar diciendo una tontería del tamaño de Torre Picasso.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## IÑAKI111

Creo que es un cedro, pero no se la especie.

----------


## juanlo

Me parece que es un Tejo.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxaceae
http://lafloraenespana.blogspot.com....8/11/tejo.html
En la sierra de Segura hay algunos ejemplares. De hecho recuerdo que vi un cartel informativo con la descripción junto a uno, en una ruta de senderismo junto al pantano de las Anchuricas.

----------


## nando

> Me parece que es un Tejo.
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxaceae
> http://lafloraenespana.blogspot.com....8/11/tejo.html
> En la sierra de Segura hay algunos ejemplares. De hecho recuerdo que vi un cartel informativo con la descripción junto a uno, en una ruta de senderismo junto al pantano de las Anchuricas.


Hola juanlo , la opción tuya creo que es la que más se aproxima un "Tejo"

es un árbol precioso no sé si es por el clima de la zona

"Árbol de una longevidad extraordinaria, mereciendo el nombre de milenario"

----------


## eldelassetas

Es una secuoya roja (Sequoia sempervirens), que es menos abundante en España que la secuoya gigante (Sequoiadendron giganteum). Para distinguirla bien, necesitas o bien las piñas o la corteza, que recuerda al corcho.

----------


## nando

> Es una secuoya roja (Sequoia sempervirens), que es menos abundante en España que la secuoya gigante (Sequoiadendron giganteum). Para distinguirla bien, necesitas o bien las piñas o la corteza, que recuerda al corcho.


La secuoya roja (Sequoia sempervirens) o secoya de California es un árbol perennifolio muy longevo y la conífera más alta que existe, llegando a alcanzar más de 125 m de altura y 7 m de diámetro en su base. Fue introducida en Europa en 1843 y hoy en día es popular en parques europeos dado su alto valor ornamental.

----------


## albertillovernel

Buenos días.
Aprovechando la efervescencia de éste hilo, quería consultaros algo si conocés algo sobre coniferas. Hace tiempo vengo observando la existencia de pequeños ejemplares de pino en una zona repoblada, que crecen bajo la sombra de sus "padres". Quería emplear estas plantitas para repoblar, pero no distingo bien los brotes de pino de la vegetación circundante cuando son pequeños. ¿alguien sabe si estos dos brotes son de pino? está claro que el leñoso sí, pero el otro no sé si es o no es. Tiene cierto parecido, no obstante.


Muchas gracias.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Buenos días.
> Aprovechando la efervescencia de éste hilo, quería consultaros algo si conocés algo sobre coniferas. Hace tiempo vengo observando la existencia de pequeños ejemplares de pino en una zona repoblada, que crecen bajo la sombra de sus "padres". Quería emplear estas plantitas para repoblar, pero no distingo bien los brotes de pino de la vegetación circundante cuando son pequeños. ¿alguien sabe si estos dos brotes son de pino? está claro que el leñoso sí, pero el otro no sé si es o no es. Tiene cierto parecido, no obstante.
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Por lo menos el que aparece encima de tus dedos sí es un brote de pino.

Yo he intentado hace años cultivarlos, y me ha salido mejor con la semilla. Hablo de los carrascos. Si es de un brote. Asegúrate de cavar bastante alrededor, Por lo menos a mí se me daban mal si no lo hacía así. Pero yo no sé mucho de plantas, más bien muy poco.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## nando

> Buenos días.
> Aprovechando la efervescencia de éste hilo, quería consultaros algo si conocés algo sobre coniferas. Hace tiempo vengo observando la existencia de pequeños ejemplares de pino en una zona repoblada, que crecen bajo la sombra de sus "padres". Quería emplear estas plantitas para repoblar, pero no distingo bien los brotes de pino de la vegetación circundante cuando son pequeños. ¿alguien sabe si estos dos brotes son de pino? está claro que el leñoso sí, pero el otro no sé si es o no es. Tiene cierto parecido, no obstante.
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Hola el de la parte de arriba sí que es (el leñoso)

el de abajo puuuuz ¡¡ no sé

----------


## NoRegistrado

El de abajo, después de verlo un rato, estoy seguro de que no lo es.

Saludos. Miguel.

Con respecto al árbol, ¿Al final que és? Es por saber si he acertado, tengo curiosidad.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## nando

> El de abajo, después de verlo un rato, estoy seguro de que no lo es.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.
> 
> Con respecto al árbol, ¿Al final que és? Es por saber si he acertado, tengo curiosidad.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


no lo tengo claro pero puede ser, el tronco es muy similar al de mí fotografía

dentro de mil o dos mil años lo podemos saber......... :Wink:

----------


## eldelassetas

Si puedes mirar la corteza del tronco que no es rígida, sino como si fuera podrido, es determinante para las secuoyas. El cedro no tiene nada que ver, ya que sus hojas (que son aciculares mucho más pequeñas que las de los pinos) salen de unas ramillas especiales, llamadas braquiblastos, propias de muy pocas plantas (los cedros, el espino albar, los perales, etc), y que tienen un crecimiento muy corto. 
El tejo no alcanza esos tamaños pese a ser más de milenarios.
En cuanto a los pinitos, es mejor sembrarlos, ya que puedes controlar la procedencia de la semilla, aunque en el monte siempre que se pueda se intenta la regeneración natural. Si quieres trasplantar algún pino del monte, te recomiendo que lo hagas con tierra, ya que normalmente tiene unos hongos necesarios para la planta(micorrizas), y que cortes la raiz principal a dos tercios de su tamaño (repicar), para fomentar que crezcan más las raices secundarias.

----------


## nando

Que este árbol que tanto me llama la atención cuando recorro ese paraje es de este tipo





no sé los años que tendrá, no tiene que ser muy viejo relativamente y tendré que investigar como llegó hasta ahí (está en la entrada de un camino hacia una pequeña finca)

----------


## NoRegistrado

¿Al final es posible que haya acertado con lo de la sequia roja?
Es que me haría ilusión, porque llevo unas semanas intentando aprender a reconocer especies de árboles distintos a los más habituales por las hojas y el tronco. Para éste he tenido que consultar la página.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## nando

> ¿Al final es posible que haya acertado con lo de la sequia roja?
> Es que me haría ilusión, porque llevo unas semanas intentando aprender a reconocer especies de árboles distintos a los más habituales por las hojas y el tronco. Para éste he tenido que consultar la página.
> 
>  Saludos. Miguel.


Pués muchas gracias Miguel ,lee esto de este árbol


Las secuoyas gigantes son unos árboles que llegan a los 115m de altura y que pueden alcanzar los 3000 años de antigüedad. Algo verdaderamente descomunal. Es un árbol que se da por toda la franja de la costa pacífico de Norteamérica, encontrándose una buena representación en los parques nacionales RedWood (foto) y en el Sequoia and King Canyon (foto), ambos en el estado de California.

vaya ,vaya con el arbolito

----------

